# Silicone and Styrofoam background?



## Braden (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello. I want to make a background for my T out of Styrofoam + dry coco fiber. Can I use aquarium silicone on the foam or will it melt/mess it up?


----------



## moricollins (Aug 24, 2020)

Braden said:


> Hello. I want to make a background for my T out of Styrofoam + dry coco fiber. Can I use aquarium silicone on the foam or will it melt/mess it up?


Yes, you can (and should) use aquarium silicone. 

I'd be wary of using regular styrofoam (like from a tv box)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 24, 2020)

You can use aquarium safe silicone, avoid any kind of super glue, because it melts the styrofoam.

You can use PU foam too, but I'd paint the glass before aplying the polyurethane foam.

I did mine out of PU foam.






						Foam background enclosure tutorial
					

Hi guys, seeing that some people are asking about how I made my setup, I´m going to make a litlle tuto about it. It may look difficult, but It was more easy than I thought.  The tools: - A propper enclosure, I choosed the European style glass enclosures, since they are cheap, they have a great...



					arachnoboards.com
				




You can cover the entire foam with topsoil or coco fiber like stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Aug 26, 2020)

Braden said:


> Hello. I want to make a background for my T out of Styrofoam + dry coco fiber. Can I use aquarium silicone on the foam or will it melt/mess it up?


Definitely visit the dendroboard web site. They have this down to a science

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braden (Aug 26, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Definitely visit the dendroboard web site. They have this down to a science


Do you have a link? The site is kind of confusing


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 26, 2020)

Styrofoam custom background how to?
					

Looking to make a Exo Terra background for two Gargoyle Gecko's.  I would like to cut a Halloween styrofoam gravestone and silicon it to the background of the tank. But I am afraid of paint coming by off from moisture and being toxic to the geckos. Would it harm the animals? If I cannot use a...




					r.tapatalk.com
				




However you might want to rethink styrofoam. Apparently it can leach chemicals and is am endocrine disruptors.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Braden (Aug 26, 2020)

What would you recommend?


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 26, 2020)

I would go with the spray foam. Either Great Stuff in the red can or if you can find it there is a foam people use on fish ponds. That foam is black, so if you miss filling in an area it's not as noticeable. 

I've always used Titebond 2 or Titebond 3 wood glue. It's food grade, so safe for animals and it cures quicker than silicone. 

I put my foam on in a THIN layer because it expands. You can stick cork bark in the foam for a different texture or more natural look. Give it 24-48 hours to cure. You can carve it if you like to make it more even. 

Then I spread a decent layer of glue on the background using a 1 inch paint brush, working a section at a time. Press coco fiber or peat moss into the glue. Smash it in there to get it in the glue. Coco is easier to work with, less dust too. Let that dry for 24 hours then go back and touch up the bare spots. 
It's really easy. 


Tomorrow I'll get on my PC and post some photos of the entire process start to finish. Don't have those pics on my phone. 
Hope that helps buddy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## viper69 (Aug 27, 2020)

Braden said:


> Do you have a link? The site is kind of confusing


Link to what? Just google

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveM (Aug 27, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Link to what? Just google


@Viper, we should try to be more helpful.  Here you go, @Braden, you can click this link -->  www.google.com 



Here's one relevant result: 
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/b...0522-great-stuff-silicone-background-diy.html

Reactions: Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 27, 2020)

DaveM said:


> @Viper, we should try to be more helpful.  Here you go, @Braden, you can click this link -->  www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have no idea what the person wanted. And you know I don’t spoonfeed people

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Braden (Aug 27, 2020)

DaveM said:


> @Viper, we should try to be more helpful.  Here you go, @Braden, you can click this link -->  www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 28, 2020)

@Braden I didn't have as many good pics as I thought. But here's what a Great Stuff background looks like under construction. Because this was a dart frog vivarium I included net pots for plants incorporated into the backgound. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Laying the tank on it's side and pressing in the peat moss onto the glue. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Finished product.


Planted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Braden (Aug 28, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> @Braden I didn't have as many good pics as I thought. But here's what a Great Stuff background looks like under construction. Because this was a dart frog vivarium I included net pots for plants incorporated into the backgound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is absolutely stunning!



Frogdaddy said:


> Styrofoam custom background how to?
> 
> 
> Looking to make a Exo Terra background for two Gargoyle Gecko's.  I would like to cut a Halloween styrofoam gravestone and silicon it to the background of the tank. But I am afraid of paint coming by off from moisture and being toxic to the geckos. Would it harm the animals? If I cannot use a...
> ...


OK! Here is the stuff I got, look right?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 18, 2020)

Yep that's the stuff!


----------



## Braden (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks again, I really appreciate it. Ill let you know when I finish, an Ill show you!


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 18, 2020)

I can't wait to see photos. Take your time.

@Braden any updates or pics on your project?


----------



## Braden (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh yeah! Glass is all put together, next im gonna do the background. I'm gonna stick some fake plants in it to look even nicer. Flowers too since the Ts are both ladies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dorifto (Oct 5, 2020)

They look awesome! Are you going to add a front grill? It will increase the ventilation dramatically.

Regarding to the background, I'd put a black adhesive film or paint the glass before spraying the foam. It will give you a better look, and in the case that you need to remove the background it will be much easier to clean the glass.


----------



## Braden (Oct 7, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> They look awesome! Are you going to add a front grill? It will increase the ventilation dramatically.
> 
> Regarding to the background, I'd put a black adhesive film or paint the glass before spraying the foam. It will give you a better look, and in the case that you need to remove the background it will be much easier to clean the glass.


Thanks! Are their any paints that are 100% safe that you know of, if not ill just research it?


----------



## Dorifto (Oct 8, 2020)

Braden said:


> Thanks! Are their any paints that are 100% safe that you know of, if not ill just research it?











						Best aquarium safe paint for inside and outside your tank
					

Choosing the wrong paint for your aquarium can be a deadly mistake - dead fish! Use these safe for aquarium paints instead!




					fishlab.com
				




Plasti dip looks perfect to paint the background. If you need to remove it you can pull it like a vinyl wrap.

Also keep in mind to let it dry completely for several days, to remove any remains of fumes etc.


----------



## Braden (Oct 20, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> @Braden any updates or pics on your project?


Background is finished!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dorifto (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice enclosures!! After some moisting and drying cicles the background will look much better, since it takes a more natural color.


----------

